# Cocktail Party attire....HELP!!!!!!!!!!!



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello, everyone!!
My husband and I are invited to a Holiday party, and the invitation (both by postal mail and an e-vite) says to wear a "cocktail party" attire (quotes included). Since we are not from the US, and we don´t know the rules of etiquette here, I´ve looked in the internet, and it says that for women is short black dresses....However, this is winter now....Am I supposed to dress in a short dress anyway? Do I have to wear short dress or skirts at all, or can I use nice pants? How are the shoes supposed to be? I know that I´ll be outside for a short period of time, but what happens if it´s really really cold?
Any help is appreciated!
Thanks!
Rocio:chef:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Rocio -- hope this isn't too late. Black slacks and a nice blouse with possibly heels or boots with heels and a nice blazer (if you have red perfect) or jacket would be just fine. Good luck!


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you so much! It's not late at all, the party will be on Dec. 11. THANKS!


----------

